# Danville and Cookoff at the cave



## The Crazy Redneck (May 23, 2007)

Hey everybody,
I am new to the forum.  I am just one redneck of The Crazy Rednecks BBQ.  We competed at Danville and met a bunch of people.  We were beside Red, White and Que.  Everybody was a big help.  This was our first competition.  We were very happy getting 9th in Ribs and 2nd in the Chili cookoff they had.  Thanks to My Side of the Mountain guys for giving us some pointers and pointing out this forum.  

On to another subject.  Cookoff At The Cave in New Market, Virginia has been canceled.  What is another competition that everybody is looking at to attend.  We were thinking about the 2nd Annual Chesapeake Bay BBQ Cookoff in Stevensville, MD in July.  Is there another good competition?

I hope to meet some more of y'all in other comps.

Lloyd


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Gary in VA (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Lloyd, glad to have ya here.

I too am disappointed about the New Market competition being cancelled.

Buncha good info on this board.. and.. any Crazy Redneck will surly fit in here!

Gary
My side of the Mountain Barbeque


----------



## Unity (May 23, 2007)

[smilie=welcome.gif]   [smilie=a_okbyenow.gif]  [smilie=a_okbyenow.gif] 

--John  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to the jungle.  Glad to have ya here.  It was great meeting you at Danville.  Too bad you ran out of the Jumbalia before I got there.  

If you can make it, there is a small get together BBQ contest in Louisa VA on June 15, 16.  If your interested, email me or give me a call.

billthegrillguy@msn.com
540/832-2014


----------



## wittdog (May 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (May 25, 2007)

Thanks all for the welcome...  How many teams compete in the Stevensville, MD comp?  After Pigs in the Park my teammate and I are hooked and ready to go again.  We,ve got the bug...


----------

